# June's Cancer



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I wish you had found us under different circumstances. 

I'm sure there is someone on here that can offer some help. I'm sorry you are going thru this.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

First off...Welcome to the forum. I am so sorry to hear the rough time you are going through with June. Sadly cancer is very prevalent in this breed. I have no advice for you but I'm sure others whos dogs have had similar cancers will be able to give you some assistance. Good luck to you and June and please keep us posted.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry you found us under such dreadful circumstances. Your June is so young to have that nasty cancer. I would suggest getting in touch with the University of Pennsylvania Veterinary School, as vet schools usually have outstanding vets who specialize in oncology, surgery, etc. http://www.vet.upenn.edu/

What has your vet suggested as treatment -- surgery, chemo (dogs usually handle chemo far better than people do), radiation? 

You'll find a lot of support and encouragement on this forum, so I am glad you found us. Please keep us posted about your precious June.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear about June's diagnosis. I know how tough and heartrending it can be. My one piece of advice is to look in the Northeast PA area for a veterinary teaching hospital associated with a college or university. These vets tend to have or know about the latest treatments and trials in oncology. If you'd like I can ask the oncologists here at the Veterinary Medical Teaching Hospital in Madison (part of the university) and get some possible recommendations. Unfortunately from past experience I know the oncology docs here pretty well.

Edit: just saw Jackson'sMom post above mine - she's right on target with what I was thinking.


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

If there is ANY chance at all that you might want to try chemo with your pup, please talk with an oncologist before starting prednisone. My local vet started my girl, Belle, on prednisone & a little after the initial diagnosis of lymphoma I decided to try chemo. She tolerated the chemo well, but the vets at Miss. St. Univ. Vet. school said that the prednisone before the chemo would reduce the possibility of success for the chemo (my local vet didn't tell me that - and I now have a new vet). 

Wishing you all the best! 

PS - if the above didn't make sense, let me know & I'll try again


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry you and June are going through this. I have nothing to offer but my prayers, and you've certainly got them!


----------



## Tanyac (Jun 18, 2008)

Firstly welcome to the Forum, I'm so sorry its under such difficult circumstances. I hope you find a treatment which will keep June with you for as long as possible... she's so very young! I can hardly comprehend something like that happening to one of mine, its bad enough when they're older, not a pup like yours.

Good luck in your search, we're all here if you need us.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Condolences here as well and I agree - get June to the vet school and an oncology staff quickly!!


----------



## Goldenrunt (Dec 8, 2008)

I am soo sorry to hear of this and my prayers are with you..........

H.O.P.E. (Hold On To Positive Energy) 

Did the vet say what type of cancer this is? Is this vet an oncologist? Things can get overwhelming but take a deep breath and get as much information as you can and share with us what the doctors have told you so far.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Prayers and Best wishes for June. I'm sorry your little girl is having to go through such a rough ordeal. You've gotten some good advice, I hope it helps.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. Your news is heartbreaking, but the advice to get your sweet baby to a vet school is right on (IMO). Please keep us posted as to what you find.... we care.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Good morning, and welcome to GRF. I'm sorry that you have found us under such dire circumstances. I would definitely recommend seeing an oncologist ASAP. My sister is a vet and was very happy with the oncology department here at Ohio State when her Golden/Cocker Spaniel mix, Harley, was dealing with cancer. Go to a vet school, if you can, because they are typically the most up to date with both treatments and equipment. Please keep us updated and know that you and your sweet girl are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## lovingjunebug (Jan 7, 2009)

*June's cancer*

Thank you all for your advice. My vet did not even tell me about June's cancer. I actually found out after rushing her to the local Animal ER. After finding that out i then took her to any other Animal ER who then confirmed the diagonosis. June was put on the Predisone and no one told me not to give it to her if we were thinking of other opitions. June has actually been getting stronger. And i believe that she is trying to fight this. All of the vets that I have taken June to all suggested the same thing. They all think that I should have her put down. However I just can't imagine putting her down when she is actually getting stronger. June is the toughest little girl that I know. Again I thank you all for your help. I am looking to take June to a vet school now. I am going to get her there ASAP. Thank You all.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

They are suggesting you put her down immediately without treatment? But she's not even two years old yet! I'm so glad you're looking into the vet school option. Did the Emergency Vets say what type of cancer they think June might have?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Welcome and I am so very sorry about your news. June is so very young. Please keep us updated on what the vet school has to say. June is in my prayers.


----------



## lovingjunebug (Jan 7, 2009)

June has an appoitment at University of Penn Animal Hosptial, on January 15th. Unfortunately that was the earliest that I could get her in. Thank you all again for your help and I will keep you all updated of her condition. Today she was able to walk up the steps by herself and she was playing with her favorite toy.


----------



## lovingjunebug (Jan 7, 2009)

No one has told me what type of cancer she has. All that they suggest to me is that i put her down. I know that I can not do that with out doing everything I can.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Hmm...well, at least that's only a week from tomorrow! I can't get over the fact that the doctors are suggesting euthanasia so quickly, especially for such a young dog. I am glad that you are willing to do everything you can to help her out before you take that path. 

Do you have any pictures of June that you could post on here?


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I always felt 'better,' if that's the word to use, knowing that even though I ultimately had to put my dogs to sleep, I had done everything in my power to help them live. I suspect nearly everyone on this forum feels the same way. As long as June isn't suffering and has a good quality of life, I would fight with ever fiber of my being to help her. Please let us know what the vet school doctors say.


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

lovingjunebug said:


> June has an appoitment at University of Penn Animal Hosptial, on January 15th. Unfortunately that was the earliest that I could get her in. Thank you all again for your help and I will keep you all updated of her condition. Today she was able to walk up the steps by herself and she was playing with her favorite toy.


 
I'm so glad that you are going to UPenn with her. She is so young...there must be something that can be done to help her fight this. Please keep us posted with her progress. June and you will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Fidele said:


> Vet. school said that the prednisone before the chemo would reduce the possibility of success for the chemo (my local vet didn't tell me that - and I now have a new vet).


WHAT!!?!? That's like Cancer 101. I don't know how a vet could possibly prescribe prednisone for lymphoma without knowing and saying that it would probably make the lymphoma more chemo-resistant down the road. Either the vet is an idiot or incredibly careless in communicating with clients. If you had a people doctor who did that to you, you would be in a **** good position to sue. I'm so sorry that happened to you...


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

lovingjunebug said:


> No one has told me what type of cancer she has. All that they suggest to me is that i put her down. I know that I can not do that with out doing everything I can.


Your vet should not treat you like that. You have every right to question your vet like you're a detective and he or she is the perpetrator. You have every right to bring in a pad and pencil and write down every detail of the diagnosis, treatment, and prognosis so you can go home and read up on it if you so choose. 

Sometimes they act like bad mechanics and tell you what's best for you without taking the time to explain. YOU are paying the vet, and you have every right to take your business elsewhere if you're not being treated properly. You have the right to advocate for your dog, even if you ruffle some feathers down at the hospital.

Prednisone may make her cancer chemo-resistant if it's used for more than a few days. That will limit the effectiveness of future chemotherapy if you decide to go that route. Prednisone will help make the dog stronger _temporarily_, but will stop being effective in a relatively short amount of time. The length of time it takes for this to happen depends on the cancer and the dog. They may have prescribed it because they believe there is no chance of longer term survival for the dog and they want to make her more comfortable.

It may very well be that she has a kind of cancer that doesn't respond well to chemo, but they should be explaining every detail behind their recommendations to you. You have the right to understand exactly why they're recommending to put her down because it's ultimately a decision you have to make on her behalf.

I'm so, so sorry to hear all this. I'm sorry my anger at your vet superseded my sympathy for you in the first parts of this post, but I just lost my own best friend a few weeks ago to lymphoma, and I get really frustrated with vets sometimes. Good luck, be strong, and know we're all pulling for you.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

lovingjunebug said:


> June has an appoitment at University of Penn Animal Hosptial, on January 15th. Unfortunately that was the earliest that I could get her in. Thank you all again for your help and I will keep you all updated of her condition. Today she was able to walk up the steps by herself and she was playing with her favorite toy.


 
You might want to ask them to call you if there is a cancellation sooner..... especially if you are close enough to get there last minute. If you're lucky, it could move her appt closer.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

When I hear U Penn I always think of Barbaro - talk about a fighter. I hope they have some answers for you. Kisses for the June-bug.


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

tippykayak said:


> WHAT!!?!? That's like Cancer 101. I don't know how a vet could possibly prescribe prednisone for lymphoma without knowing and saying that it would probably make the lymphoma more chemo-resistant down the road. Either the vet is an idiot or incredibly careless in communicating with clients. If you had a people doctor who did that to you, you would be in a **** good position to sue. I'm so sorry that happened to you...


Thanks - I really appreciate your empathy! We had almost a full year with Belle after her diagnosis, thanks to the chemo - I can't help but wonder if she might not have beaten it and given us even more time with her if my (former) vet had had any sense. Just have to accept that we did the best we could, based on what we knew (or were wrongly told) - but almost 2 yrs. later, still MISS my sweet girl!


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I am sorry to hear that you and June are going through this. We are hear for you.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Fidele said:


> Thanks - I really appreciate your empathy! We had almost a full year with Belle after her diagnosis, thanks to the chemo - I can't help but wonder if she might not have beaten it and given us even more time with her if my (former) vet had had any sense. Just have to accept that we did the best we could, based on what we knew (or were wrongly told) - but almost 2 yrs. later, still MISS my sweet girl!


Don't second guess yourself. To survive a year after a diagnosis, even of B-cell (rather than T, which tends to be nastier), is a good run. Prednisone can make it more chemo resistant, but as far as I know, the dog has to be on it for a while for it to really interfere.


----------



## lovingjunebug (Jan 7, 2009)

Something good happened today. I received a call for the NYC Veterinary Specitalist and we are taking June to New York tommorrow. Initally when I had called they did not have any openings unitl Feburary. However someone had cancelled their appoitment and they called me first. I am hoping that this will answer all my questions. This is much better than waiting an entire week. I would like to put pictures of June on her but i dont know how to. If someone lets me know how to do it i will be happy to put pictures of my little girl on here.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

GREAT news. I hope some of our experts will help you get some pictures up. I'd love to see this little June bug and put a face to the prayers and warm wishes we're sending!!!!


----------



## lovingjunebug (Jan 7, 2009)

okay i was able to get one picture of her up. This is when the phillies were playing for the world series. She is a phillies fan however was sleeping when they were playing. I have many more I was only able to get this one up so far.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Keeping all of you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Welcome to the forum and I'm so sorry to hear about June's diagnosis and the awful way the vets have treated you. It is appalling to me that they would not provide you with even the basic information on the type of cancer and what your options are. To recommend euthansia so flippantly is beyond belief. 

Prior to your vet appointments obtain her records from the other vets (you are entitled to your records) and what what type of cancer they suspect she has. This way you can do some research on your own prior to your appointments. Also, if the form of cancer is very aggressive let the vet schools know as I would think they would be able to accomodate you. For example, in the case of lymphoma you can't afford to wait weeks, untreated lymphoma patients can succumb in just 6 short weeks. 

Also, reduce the carbohydrates in her diet as carbs feed cancer. Also, don't get her vaccinated its like throwing gas on a fire. 

Please keep us posted. Wishing you and June all the best.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

I am sorry you both are going through this, my heart aches along with yours. June is way too young and it's just not fair. I will be thinking of you both tomorrow and sending out good thoughts. I just don't understand how a vet can just recommend putting her down especially at her age. Hugs to you and June.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Just catching up on the June story and her pictures. She is beautiful and I sincerely hope she beats the cancer. My Andy Farmer went through chemo, but was not successful, so I always have hope for other dogs that they beat it....and welcome to the forum. I would have loved to see the picture of June with your feather bedding in a bazillion pieces...thats funny! Good luck tomorrow


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

June is a beauty! Hope you get some answers today and a good start on treatment toward making June cancer-free!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

lovingjunebug said:


> Something good happened today. I received a call for the NYC Veterinary Specitalist and we are taking June to New York tommorrow. Initally when I had called they did not have any openings unitl Feburary. However someone had cancelled their appoitment and they called me first. I am hoping that this will answer all my questions. This is much better than waiting an entire week. I would like to put pictures of June on her but i dont know how to. If someone lets me know how to do it i will be happy to put pictures of my little girl on here.


Just now read this news, and it is FANTASTIC! Please update us as soon as you can.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I hope June is doing well today, and that yur appointment gives some good news, hope, and comfort. It makes tears sting in my eyes to read June's age. Tippykayak is so right! It's hard to stand ground against a vet who is acting dismissive or busy, and you have been treated just terribly either medically or in terms of bedside manner/communtication- not sure which yet. I have lost 3 goldens to cancer- 2 elderly dogs and a 9 year old. It hurts! So sorry.


----------



## My4Boys (Dec 14, 2007)

June is very beautiful! I am thinking of you all and hoping that the appt. tomorrow goes well and that you find some answers and a plan to fight. Keep the hope!!!!!!


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I am crossing my fingers that things go well at June's appointment today. Please update us as soon as possible! You guys are in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

June is a sweetie! Good luck today and you're in my thoughts.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Just wondering how everything went today. Waiting to hear what they said.


----------



## june007 (Jan 3, 2009)

lovingjunebug said:


> Hello All,
> I am new to this page. I have been looking on the internet for help for my puppy. My June is one year and 9 months old. June was diagnosed with cancer on Sunday evening after we rushed her to the local animal er. We were told that she has a tumor on her rib. We were also told that they beleive the cancer is in her capillary beds. June had 3 liters of fluid drained from her chest on Monday and also put on Predisone on Monday. After bring her home for the animal hospital she began to eat food and drink her water. June has been basically asymptomatic other than being a little tired. She has actually began to play with our other dog today for a few mins. June is a tough little girl. June is the best pup in the world. I love her so much. I am now looking for any advice on ways to keep her alive with me. I do not want June to suffer however I feel that she does have a lot of fight still in her. We live in Northeastern PA and if anyone has any advice on any treatments that we can attempt please let me know. I am looking for advice here and can use all of it I can get. Please help anyone.


hi im so sorry for what you are going thru...my name is june and im praying for your june


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

What did you learn? Kisses to the June-Bug!


----------



## lovingjunebug (Jan 7, 2009)

Well I have news from yesterday however no good news. I met with the oncologist yesterday and she answered most of my questions. June has tumors in and around her heart along with the one on her side. The doctor at NYC said that they could do more test to confirm what the others have seen but does not believe that there will be anything that they can do for June. I decided not to do any more test because i just can't put her through any more knowing that she will not make it. So i decided to take her home with me and continue to love her. June and I along with my father walked to central park and had some fun there. We took pictures of her and i will put them on her shortly. We had a good time with her and even today i took her out for a while. June is still fighting her cancer in an attempt to stay with me. June is a great dog and i can't imagine putting her through more testing and more pain when i know there is nothing more that they could do. I love my June and i am going to continue to love her until the day she passes. Thank You all for you support. I know that you were all praying for her yesterday and hoping that she will survive this. I will keep you all posted.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry you didn't get some better news about June. She's such a youngster to be facing this. Did the NY vet indicate she didn't think chemo would help buy some more time for June? With tumors in and near her heart, surgery isn't an option, but what about chemo?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so very sorry. Your baby is much too young. Cancer just really pisses me off.
June is in my prayers. Love and spoil your girl. HUGS to you both.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm so sorry about June's diagnosis, but I believe that once we have researched all of the option sometimes the best one is a little more good time. I hope June has some good time still with you. Every cuddle, every hug is good. You'll know when it is time to send her over the rainbow bridge, but is sure does hurt for a while.
hugs and prayers.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry that there wasn't better news for June. But, she already has the best thing going for her: a loving, caring family that she loves. Every moment is precious and I just know your remaining time together will be full of love memories and closeness.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

I am so sorry for June. This is not the news any of us wanted to hear...****. She's so young, this breaks my heart.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh, I'm so sorry. Give her a big hug and ear rub from her new friends in Dallas. Enjoy her and love her to bits. We'll be here whenever you need us.


----------



## lovingjunebug (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm so sorry you didn't get some better news about June. She's such a youngster to be facing this. Did the NY vet indicate she didn't think chemo would help buy some more time for June? With tumors in and near her heart, surgery isn't an option, but what about chemo?

We talked about the chemo opition. She said that chemo will only work for maybe a few months. June is took important and loving. I can not put her through chemo when she is only going to last a few more months. This is something that My family, June's Daddy and I have all discussed and we decided that we have her here home with us. When she gets to the point where she can't breath again and then we will send our angel back to God where she will be watching over all of us.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm so sorry that the vets weren't able to help. She's such a baby,this is just so devastating. Regardless of the age we start on this journey, and whether the journey is long or short, first and foremost is quality of life. You are making the decision that is right for you and June. Every day is a precious gift, enjoy every moment with her and even though it is difficult try not to grieve now. Savor the time you have, you will have more than enough time later for grief.

Please keep us posted and know that we are here for you and June.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

lovingjunebug said:


> I'm so sorry you didn't get some better news about June. She's such a youngster to be facing this. Did the NY vet indicate she didn't think chemo would help buy some more time for June? With tumors in and near her heart, surgery isn't an option, but what about chemo?
> 
> We talked about the chemo opition. She said that chemo will only work for maybe a few months. June is took important and loving. I can not put her through chemo when she is only going to last a few more months. This is something that My family, June's Daddy and I have all discussed and we decided that we have her here home with us. When she gets to the point where she can't breath again and then we will send our angel back to God where she will be watching over all of us.


You know what is best for June and for your family. I'm just so sorry that such a young dog has such a terrible diagnosis. Love her, spoil her rotten and enjoy every precious day with your girl. She will tell you when she has no more fight left in her.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry and feel so bad, she is way too young. This is not fair. Sending lots of hugs your way.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear this devasting news. I will keep you, June and your family in my prayers. ((hugs))


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

This hurts my heart. Hugs to you both - make the most of her time as I know you will.


----------



## Mrs_B (Jan 21, 2008)

I am so sorry for what you are going through. There are a lot of members here including myself who have felt the same and want to send support. Sending prayers....


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm also sorry to hear your sad news! As others have said, enjoy her to the fullest, and know that many (too many!), including my Belle and Lady will greet her at the Bridge.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Give her a hug from us, and maybe a steak. Tell us your favorite story about her when you're ready.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm so sorry to read about June's diagnosis. Even though her life will be shorter than most, I'm glad she's had you to share it with to enjoy life to the fullest. Make the most of your time wth her and spoil that sweet girl rotten. Lots of hugs and prayers.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Heartbreaking news - so very sorry. Maybe you can get the NYC vets to give her a pain patch? It's hard to tell when they need it, but it's better to be safe with pain control.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry you didnt get the news you and all of us wanted with June. Spend all the time you have left, spoiling her and taking tons of pictures of her to have for in the future. She is a beautiful girl and sounds like she does have a fighting spirit.


----------



## lovingjunebug (Jan 7, 2009)

tippykayak said:


> Give her a hug from us, and maybe a steak. Tell us your favorite story about her when you're ready.


You asked me for a favorite story about June. My favorite story about June is the first night I saw her. My boyfriend brought me to his friend's house who's pup just had a litter of puppies. June was the first puppy that came up to me when i walked through the door. I wanted June from the minute that i saw her. I went home that night with out June because my parents said no and i cried the entire night. I talked to my parents the next day and they continued to say no. My birthday was 4 days away, June 3rd. I was sitting on my back deck when i looked over and this little puppy came up to the gate. Here my boyfriend June's daddy had talked to my parents and convinced them to allow me to get the pup. June was the best birthday present that i ever got. She was is so loving, she quickly gained the hearts of my whole entire family. The first night that June came home, she went and jumped into the pool. All summer she stayed in the pool. She loved to lay on the top step of our in ground pool. That was her step and if anyone else sat there she would kick you off. June got her name because she was my birthday present. June and I had many more memories however i will never forget her puppy face and how much i loved her from the moment i saw her.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very very sorry about your baby June. My prayers are with you both..


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

How heartbreaking. I am so sorry to hear this. Sending hugs and prayers, and like everyone else said enjoy the time with her. Poor little sweetheart.  (By the way I am in northeast PA too.) I hope she had fun in the snow today.


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

like everyone, my heart breaks for you. I lost my lst dog (lab) at 18 months to cancer, than our lab, Sara (The Worlds Most Wonderful Dog) at 5 years.


----------



## lovingjunebug (Jan 7, 2009)

At 00:55 my sweet angel June passed away. She went back to heaven where there is no more suffering. June began to have a hard time breathing and I knew that she had fought to the very end. June went peacefully and i was with her the whole time. I will always miss my most precious little girl and she will always have a special placed im my heart. June was the best little. Thank You all for your prayers and your help. You all will always have a place in my heart as well.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. Sweet little June.... it seems so unfair when they are so young. I'm so glad she knew your love and that you were able to be there as she passed. Godspeed sweet June.


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear of your precious June's passing. You are so right, there will be no more suffering in her young life. I am so sad today for the pain you are feeling. Rest in Peace Sweet Angel....you were and are....so loved.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so very sorry to hear of June's passing. My heart breaks for you. You are in my prayers and know that June is happy and running pain free now. I hope my girl Sandy finds her, she loved puppies. Love, Amy


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss, I know it is heartbreaking. Tea and sympathy from me.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*June*

Oh I am so sorry.

Words can't express my sympathy.
You will see June at the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

No, no, June was far too young to leave this world. I can barely see through the tears. I was so hoping you would have more quality time with your precious girl. Run free, dear June, free of the body that failed you. I know that she will always watch over you until you meet again.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Aw, I am so sorry. You have my deepest sympathy. Godspeed June.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Godspeed, little girl. May you meet up with our lovely angels, who will all welcome you. June's mom, I am so sorry that your pup had such a short life, although a sweet one. May your memories help you through the sad days to come....


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

lovingjunebug said:


> You asked me for a favorite story about June. My favorite story about June is the first night I saw her. My boyfriend brought me to his friend's house who's pup just had a litter of puppies. June was the first puppy that came up to me when i walked through the door. I wanted June from the minute that i saw her. I went home that night with out June because my parents said no and i cried the entire night. I talked to my parents the next day and they continued to say no. My birthday was 4 days away, June 3rd. I was sitting on my back deck when i looked over and this little puppy came up to the gate. Here my boyfriend June's daddy had talked to my parents and convinced them to allow me to get the pup. June was the best birthday present that i ever got. She was is so loving, she quickly gained the hearts of my whole entire family. The first night that June came home, she went and jumped into the pool. All summer she stayed in the pool. She loved to lay on the top step of our in ground pool. That was her step and if anyone else sat there she would kick you off. June got her name because she was my birthday present. June and I had many more memories however i will never forget her puppy face and how much i loved her from the moment i saw her.


Thank you so much for the story of your sweet girl. I'm so sorry to hear she passed away.


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm so sorry! I know your heart has a huge hole in it right now - may your precious memories help fill that hole. Godspeed, sweet June!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. These goldens take a piece of our hearts with them when they leave us . . .


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Oh god, I had no idea she passed, so young. I'm so sorry for you and June. Your stories of her were precious.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

OMG, I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet little girl. As I am typing this tears are flowing, it isn't fair. Sending hugs your way during this very difficult time. R.I.P sweet little June.


----------



## My4Boys (Dec 14, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about June's passing at such a young age. It doesn't seem fair! May her sweet spirit rest in peace. And may you and your family find comfort knowing that she is no longer in pain and running free on Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about June's passing. It was very obvious how much you loved and adored her. Lots of hugs and prayers coming your way during this difficult time.


----------



## tess (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm so sorry. Your story was beautiful and a tribute to your sweet girl who left this world way to soon. Hugs to you.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm so sad to hear about the loss of your sweet baby, June. My heartaches for your loss (((HUGS))).


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I am so very sorry to hear about June. It is obvious you love each other very much. Her trip to the Bridge came far too early.

But you can have some comfort in knowing that her Cancer is no more, and she is enjoying herself as the active little darling she was meant to be.

-Larry


----------



## lovingjunebug (Jan 7, 2009)

Thank You all again for your support and kind words. June was a great dog and every day I come home i think that she will be right there to meet me at the door. It's hard to sleep in my bed because when i would wake up she would be right there with me, staring at me right in the face. I am having a hard time with this entire situation however my family has been so supportive and my boyfriend has been the best. June and I had so many great times together and i am just remembering all of them. Please always love your dogs and spoil them when you can. Thank You again for all your support.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about your poor little June. She had a short, but glorious, life and I know you will treasure her memories forever.
when you are able, please be sure to tell her breeder what happened. The breeder needs to know about it, since cancers that young tend to have a genetic link.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your poor little June. She had a short, but glorious, life and I know you will treasure her memories forever.
> when you are able, please be sure to tell her breeder what happened. The breeder needs to know about it, since cancers that young tend to have a genetic link.


Be careful. While you're right that the breeder needs to know and that information on these cancers must be gathered carefully, we don't even know (unless I missed it somewhere in the thread) exactly what June had, and genetic factors in cancer are very poorly understood.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I don't mean that the breeder should be contacted in a accusing manner, only that the breeder needs to know.
Unfortunately, cancers in dogs that young (as well as young people) are believed to have a double mutated gene, one from each parent.




tippykayak said:


> Be careful. While you're right that the breeder needs to know and that information on these cancers must be gathered carefully, we don't even know (unless I missed it somewhere in the thread) exactly what June had, and genetic factors in cancer are very poorly understood.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

hotel4dogs said:


> I don't mean that the breeder should be contacted in a accusing manner, only that the breeder needs to know.
> Unfortunately, cancers in dogs that young (as well as young people) are believed to have a double mutated gene, one from each parent.


Well, many specific cancers are thought to be influenced by specific gene mutations, but without knowing exactly what June had, it's hard to draw any kind of useful conclusion. I think we wish we could pinpoint what caused cancer so we could breed it out of our dogs, but that just doesn't seem realistic. Right now, our understanding of genetic influences on cancer is extraordinarily thin.

I do agree with you, though, that breeders should have all the information possible and weigh a young death from cancer as part of their decision making when they breed a litter.

But may I suggest we take up this worthwhile discussion in another thread? I apologize for pulling the conversation off topic a little. This place should be a spot to honor a wonderful young dog who left us too young.


----------



## lovingjunebug (Jan 7, 2009)

I pick up June's ashes today from the vet. I am happy that she is now home with me however today was the worst day because i am sad that she is now in a can. I can't stop crying today was a very sad day for all of us. I am missing her so much every day. I have her next to the TV in the family room because i want her to be with us like she always was. My mother got me a little heart that has a beautiful saying. The saying is " God saw that she was tired, So he gave a big hug and said come with me." It is beautiful but every time I see it I cry. I miss her so much and i just wish that i could get over this like others have. She was my best little friend and I miss hugging her in the morning and seeing her face in mine when I wake up in the morning. June would sleep in my bed with me and most of the time she would cuddle under the blankets with me because I like to sleep like a polar bear. My other dog can smell her hair that they saved and has been sitting at the bottom of the TV stand crying for most of the evening now. 
We are talking of getting another dog. As much as I love June i have to move on at some time. Everyone is telling me that it will be easier if i was to get another because it would keep my mind off of her. I loved my little golden June but i can not get another golden because i know that i will compare the new one to June, and i know that no golden to me will be as good as her. I am now thinking of getting a bernese mountain dog. One day while we were at a local park June saw a bernese mountain dog and she loved him. They were playing for a while and after that day i wanted to get her one. My boyfreind and I were looking for a house prior to all of this happening and we were going to get one as soon as we settled into our own house. We were going to get June a little sister. I still can't beleive this happened and some times when i walk in the door i think that she is going to come running from the front room to greet me. How long before i start to feel better? I never want to forget her but I can't be sad forever.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm so very sorry. I know how you feel and it hurts like hell. Be well and remember the good times and all the love.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

I am so so sorry you are feeling so sad, but it is understandable. I was hearbroken and sad for a long time. The passing of your dog leaves a hole in your heart, an emptyness. I felt that way for a long time after my sweet golden girl Sandy passed. Its so hard. I was very thankful that we had my daughter' and son's dogs at home..but the house felt somewhat empty anyway. I waited a year before I got another dog...I did get a golden..Misty and I wish I had done it sooner. I do compare them..but then I tell myself that I now have a puppy and I am remembering a 12 year old dog..plus they are different. But Ill tell you..Misty filled that hole in my heart...She could never replace my sweetie Sandy, but she filled the void I had. I cant tell you how long you will feel so sad, but I can tell you each day after this will get a tiny bit better...and for me..getting another pup helped..and like I said..I wish I didnt wait sooo long.
Again, I am so very sorry for your loss. I promise one day you will be able to think of your June and have happy thoughts.
Love,
Amy


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Everything you are feeling is completely normal and please don't think there is a time limit on when you should get over her. (it took me 3 months to even look at another dog after AF passed) Time will heal but your memories of her will never be taken away. The next dog you get won't be June, you're right, but you can't compare it to June...June is June. The next dog will be a different love and you will love again. She was so loved by you and it shows; that's most important. 

A little tid-bit for ya...go buy June a special urn that's near to your heart and is meaningful. Keep her in plain view and remember how much she meant to you.


----------



## DCGolden (Jan 7, 2009)

I just found this post and spent the last hour reading through it. I am so sorry for your loss. She sounded like such a wonderful little girl, and the story you shared was beautiful. Having just lost my girl Haddie to Lymphoma Jan. 2nd, I know too well the pain you are going through. There are good days ahead, I promise you...I found great comfort from the people on this site, and through reading other posts. Take care for now, you'll be in my prayers tonight.


----------



## Mrs_B (Jan 21, 2008)

I am so sorry of your loss. I know the grief seems overwheming, but remember the good days. I spent yesterday crying all day for Bear, but now find myself remembering only the good days.

I love Burnese Mountain dogs. I have met a few and they are truly gentle giants. 

I hope Bear has found June at the Bridge. Run free……


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

You don't have to forget in order to stop being sad. The heart heals, but it doesn't forget. "Moving on" in a healthy way means that the grief stops being paralyzing, not that you don't feel for your lost friend anymore. You learn you can love again, you can remember with a smile instead of so many tears, and you stop having to pull the car over when you remember that really cute thing she used to do.

It never, never means you have to forget the dog or betray her memory. I lost my first Golden to cancer fifteen years ago, and I still remember how I used to fall asleep on the floor using his shoulder as a cushion (20 years ago I was still pretty young). And yeah, I still get just a little misty to think about it.

And losing Gus a month ago is still raw, but I find myself celebrating him at least as much as I'm missing him. His ashes are waiting on the bookshelf until we're ready to scatter them at his favorite place in the whole world, a special lake in New Hampshire.

You'll be ready for another dog or another Golden when you're ready. There's no right or wrong time period, just like there's no right or wrong amount of grief. Celebrate her wonderfulness, like that story of her special way of snuggling, and live the way she taught you to live.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I know how much it hurts to lose a beloved canine friend. The pain will lessen, but you will never forget June.

I have Jack's ashes on my nightstand, and a framed picture of him on the wall nearby. I say good night and good morning to him every day without fail. At first it was painful to think of him and know that all that remains of him is ashes. But now I like knowing that he is nearby. The company that did the cremation doesn't use the standard box. Jack is in a ceramic bowl with a sealed lid, with his name on it. I also got a pawprint with his name on it from the crematory.

I hope you will find peace. Each of us heals at our own pace. Don't rush into getting another dog. You will know in your heart when the time is right, and when you have found the right dog.


----------



## skylielover (Sep 27, 2008)

I just read through this entire thread, and I wanted to say I'm sorry this happened. My heart goes out to you. Poor baby June, such a tragedy


----------



## lovingjunebug (Jan 7, 2009)

Thank You all so much for your kind words and great advice. I am so glad that i joined this forum. You have all become my friends and i have been telling everyone that i talk to about the great advice that you have all given me. You make this entire period easier for me because we all love our goldens and most of you have gone through exactly what i am now. My neighbors lost their golden at just 18months back in Novemeber and i have also been talking to them. On Friday they got a new golden and that little pup reminds me of June so much. The pup looks just like her when she was just 8 weeks old. I miss June very much however everytime i look at her ashes i think of a new story to tell all my friends and family. My father and I have been sharing stories about her all the time. We seem to be the two that are taking this the hardest. My father and June would have their breakfast together every morning together. I find him now sitting in the kitchen alone and looking so sad. It has been hard and I know that as the days go by they are getting better. I continue to miss my pup however i know that she is in a better place where she can run freely and breath easier. There will be no other pup like June ever and i will always have her in my heart, and in my head right next to all the grey hair she gave me. Hehehe. 
Thank You all again for all the support. You really have become great friends and a new family for me to talk to.


----------



## bb'smom (Jan 3, 2009)

*Junebug*

She will always be in your heart! You were a great Mom! You and your family are in my prayers...


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss of your beautiful girl. I'm so sorry she was so young, so heartbreaking. I know your pain, I too lost my girl Daisy young to Lymphoma Cancer at 3 1/2 years old. We did the same as you because she had many tumors, but the biggest one was under her heart, we also felt it best to let her enjoy the rest of her days with us and had her for 3 more weeks before sending her to the bridge. You will always have her memories in your heart. And getting another golden to love does help immensely, we brought Boomer home 5 months after we lost Daisy and I am so glad to have him. This forum is a wonderful place to be for great support. Take Care.


----------



## lovingjunebug (Jan 7, 2009)

hello All, 

I just wanted to let you all know that i had gotten a big suprise this evening while i was at work. I am a paramedic and while at work my boyfriend called me and told me to come on out he has some dinner for me. Well my dinner was a little baby boy golden. His name is nuggett because he is a big boy. He does not look a think like my little June however my family continues to call him June although with 5 girls my father called all of us June a few times. So we did get another golden and it was a total suprise to me. I do love him already though and i only had a few mins to spend with him prior to having to go out on a call. I am off tomorrow though so i will spend all day with the little guy tomorrow. I am looking forward to it. 
Thank You all so much for you continued support and kind words.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

Congratulations!!! We demand pictures!!!!!


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Well it certainly didn't take your little June much time to send you some reassurance did it? Congratulations on Nuggett - I'm happy for you


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Somebody loves you -- and I don't mean just your new puppy


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

How wonderful...what a sweet boyfriend you have...ok now we need to see some pictures!!!!! YAY for Nugget!!!!!!


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

Awww that was so sweet of your boyfriend. Congratulations on your new pup.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Congratulations on the surprise arrival of Nugget, it will help you heal the heartache of losing your sweet June. She will always remain etched in your heart and she is pain free and waiting to see you again one day. RIP Sweet June.


----------

